# Drop off triple info



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Any body has info. on marzocchi drop off triple .
The marzocchi site seems to have out lined the fork.
I only know it has 170 mm of travel .
What are the spring types in each of its legs .coil ' air ' hydro .....
What adjustments does it have preload ' compression ‘ rebound ‘…….
Does it have air capsules and are they pumpable .
And at last how do you compare it with Boxxer race for DH racing and daytime freeriding.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Air preload. That's about it. [email protected] SSV dampening. Horrible topout and fast rebound.


----------



## oneil003 (Apr 15, 2006)

I have one because i was on a huge budget. If you have the money, go for a 888 or a boxxer, because it would be much better for racing. The drop off has no adjustments, just you can get an air pump to put more air into it (makes it less plush) or take out air (makes it more plush). I dont really freeride with it, but i do some pretty tech downhills, and it has held up so far.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

dont waste your money on one. you'll be sorry.


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

that fork sucks.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Can you pump air in both legs .I mean does it use air capsules on both sides?


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

It has 170mm since 2005. I got one with my stinky. Takes time to work on it because there is one side spring+air preload and one side air only.
What i figured out now is low right pressure, empty left preload chamber for tracks, for hucks need to preload a bit. 
Worst thing about DOT is dumpening or lack of it. Wanted to use 15wt oil instead of 7.5, wt should depend on raider's weight.
There is hard mod for ssv described on mtbr somwhere which should better overall work (still this is hard mod)


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's not a hard mod, but the fork is still crap with the mod. It involves drilling, tapping, and threading 3 small grub screws into a washer found in the middle of the dampener. It helps with spiking. I poured 40 wt in one leg to slow down the rebound to an acceptable rate.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

if you want a 170mm fork then go with the junior T. it's a hell of a lot better than the drop off triple.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Junior T still has [email protected] SSV dampening. Super T.


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It's not a hard mod, but the fork is still crap with the mod. It involves drilling, tapping, and threading 3 small grub screws into a washer found in the middle of the dampener. It helps with spiking. I poured 40 wt in one leg to slow down the rebound to an acceptable rate.


If you know how to do that, could you maybe PM me how? Thanks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I just said how. All it is is drilling 3 small holes in the silver washer in the middle of the dampener. Tap the holes and thread in 3 small grub screws. This prevents the washer from snapping shut against the orifice on high speed stutters and helps keep the fork from spiking.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Junior T still has [email protected] SSV dampening. Super T.


Super t and Junior t are the same apart from Super t has better cartridge,

Ive just ordered the super cartridge for my juniors,


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Right, you have to order the HSCV dampener, the older Super Ts used dual HSCV, the newer ones only use one. And upgrading to dual HSCV can be quite pricey. Might as well just buy a better fork to start.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Does any body have the pressure / weight chart .How much air should i pump in each side . Im 56 KG (124 lbs) and im goning to do free riding ( not big air and not like red bull ) with it .maybe the biggest air i can go with it would be a 10 footer.And what about DH racing. Doas the air pressures with i have to pumpin the left leg vary than the right one's.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Like 5lbs... Maybe less depending on how bad it tops out. I'm not kidding.

I weigh 135, ran a Drop-Off Comp temporarily with 15lbs in one leg and 5 PSI in the other just because I like my forks on the stiff side. Rebound was crazy fast, topped out real bad. Poured 30 or 40 wt fork oil in one leg, better. Still not perfect. Then after Marzocchi denied warranty (we'll get into that later) I pulled it out and started messing with the dampeners. The fork absolutely sucks for DH. It spikes so badly unless you start modding the dampnener.


----------



## mtb_nick (Jan 3, 2006)

You can also put junior t springs in drop offs so you can remove the need for the air pre load, so if you did this and the mod to the damper washer it should make it feel and perform better:thumbsup:


----------



## oneil003 (Apr 15, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> The fork absolutely sucks for DH. It spikes so badly


Tru dat, I just got a 888 to replace that POS.


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

So 5 Psi in which leg?Ithink you meant 5 Bars (And it sounds very low to me i had an RST Gila AET it had Air torno System on the right leg and i pumped 200 pSI in it).
Secondly i dont know what spiking is?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

spiking is hydrolic lock out of the fork before full travel is reached (caused because the fork is not able to take fast repetitive hits) in a rock garden, it will feel much like a rigid fork........

and the more air you put in the for the faster the fork will rebound. you might as well tape pogo-sticks to your frame, that's all that fork really is....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Do not use it for downhill racing, you will hate it, save up for something else. The only use I see out of this fork is hucking it 'til it breaks, and it makes a nice paperweight.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

SABER_MTB said:


> So 5 Psi in which leg?Ithink you meant 5 Bars (And it sounds very low to me i had an RST Gila AET it had Air torno System on the right leg and i pumped 200 pSI in it).
> Secondly i dont know what spiking is?


I mean 5 PSI. It's not an air fork, it's for preload/assist.


----------



## kveldssanger (Jun 26, 2006)

I've heard that's the worst dc ever, comprable to '05 kinpins in sh!tyness. Dont buy!


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

Man ... there is a lot of BS in the replies here.

The SSV dampers aren't great, that is true. 
It might be a good buy if you drop in one HSCV cartridge into one leg. I don't know how difficult it is to get parts in Iran but the new damper should cost around $100 USD.

You would effectively have a 170mm Super T at that point. Be sure to adjust the remaining SSV damper to full open (fast) if the fork has an adjustment in both legs.

An '05 or '06 Drop Off has the new lowers with a proper 20mm axle. That, good tire clearance and adjustable crowns at a good price + the HSCV upgrade would = a damn good fork.

Also, at 124lbs I don't think you would need ANY air pressure. Stock springs and the proper oil height should be a good setup.

Good luck.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

A very poor performing fork .


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*PM me*



SABER_MTB said:


> So 5 Psi in which leg?Ithink you meant 5 Bars (And it sounds very low to me i had an RST Gila AET it had Air torno System on the right leg and i pumped 200 pSI in it).
> Secondly i dont know what spiking is?


I got the manual in PDF format here I'll email it to you


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> spiking is hydrolic lock out of the fork before full travel is reached (caused because the fork is not able to take fast repetitive hits) in a rock garden, it will feel much like a rigid fork........
> 
> and the more air you put in the for the faster the fork will rebound. you might as well tape pogo-sticks to your frame, that's all that fork really is....


yep look to get something else


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

I tried to figure if droping HSCV is possible and: it is impossible in OEM fork (or requires hard modyfikations). There is one thread here where guy is saying that he has HSCV in his DOT so...
Regards


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

i ran a drop off tripple for a while, and it wasnt that bad of a fork, and ive also ridden other dots and jrt's and they werent to bad. DEFFINATLY better than a stance kingpin. the kingpins dont even come back at all, they use grease for dempening..there ugly..and they snap. the dot's a good begginer fork if your gonna do some freeriding with it (they take some abuse is your smoooooooothh =D..(we have hucked 10+ feet on ours), for downhill they get a little sketchier, as they do spike a little but its not like "riding a ridgid"...just when u hammer down on it going really fast it isnt the smooothest thing. now i have an 04 dorado spv and i really dont like it, so im going to rockshox. So relating to your question in the first post, DEFFINATLY get the boxxer race. there pretty sick forks, pretty much most of the real racers out there are using boxxers. my friend has a boxxer race, and its a pretty kickass fork, DOT has no competition to it. dorado doesnt even have competition to it. I can also list like 10 expert racers on boxxers, and soon ill be one of them once i get rid of the dorado. plus the boxxers they are a little beefed up for 2006. the disc brake mount thing is gusseted on, and the "BoXXeR" sticker is like half an inch thick =D


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

KevinM[Freerider] said:


> i ran a drop off tripple for a while, and it wasnt that bad of a fork, and ive also ridden other dots and jrt's and they werent to bad. DEFFINATLY better than a stance kingpin. the kingpins dont even come back at all, they use grease for dempening..there ugly..and they snap. the dot's a good begginer fork if your gonna do some freeriding with it (they take some abuse is your smoooooooothh =D..(we have hucked 10+ feet on ours), for downhill they get a little sketchier, as they do spike a little but its not like "riding a ridgid"...just when u hammer down on it going really fast it isnt the smooothest thing. now i have an 04 dorado spv and i really dont like it, so im going to rockshox. So relating to your question in the first post, DEFFINATLY get the boxxer race. there pretty sick forks, pretty much most of the real racers out there are using boxxers. my friend has a boxxer race, and its a pretty kickass fork, DOT has no competition to it. dorado doesnt even have competition to it. I can also list like 10 expert racers on boxxers, and soon ill be one of them once i get rid of the dorado. plus the boxxers they are a little beefed up for 2006. the disc brake mount thing is gusseted on, and the "BoXXeR" sticker is like half an inch thick =D


First of all, SPV sucks. Devolve that b!tch. Second, Dorados are very high maintenance, needs oil changes frequently, something that probably hasn't been done for some time.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

Funny, the fork has 3 rides on it and ive had it for about a week. And if you would rather trade me a boxxer for my dorado go ahead. if not, stop trying to make me look like a dumb noob who cant ride. The fork came on my dhi, thats why i have it, but im getting either a boxxer ride or team soon, becuase there just so PINNER!!! lol.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Can someone explain all the type of dampenings and their pros and cos... I'm confused with all of them


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Didn't you buy the bike used? I'm not trying to make you look like a moron. I just thought you bought the bike used, and most people that have/had the fork didn't bother with regular maintenance, which is why they had performance issues.

Still, SPV sucks. Devolve it. Remove the spring from the checkvalve. Or if you still want some sort of platform, use a shorter spring.


----------



## mtb_nick (Jan 3, 2006)

Check out this thread, i found it very helpful in setting up my dropoffs. Not the smoothest fork but with a bit of adjusting are a good beginner fork. Hope it helps.

http://forums.farkin.net/showthread.php?t=26945


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

ummmm, a budget pos fork only worth its weight in metal with a zoke nameplate stamped on it, but still better than my manitou six, all eight of them


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

AHHAHAHH!!!

Garrett, you have no life/friends.



It's isn't THAT bad of a fork, believe me. I have an old 60mm or less RST in my garage that gets pwned by that DOT. Just needs oil..


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

standard235 said:


> AHHAHAHH!!!
> 
> Garrett, you have no life/friends.
> 
> It's isn't THAT bad of a fork, believe me. I have an old 60mm or less RST in my garage that gets pwned by that DOT. Just needs oil..


sure.. if you only weight 115lbs.:thumbsup:


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Haha. I weigh 200.


----------



## KevinM[Freerider] (Aug 12, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Didn't you buy the bike used? I'm not trying to make you look like a moron. I just thought you bought the bike used, and most people that have/had the fork didn't bother with regular maintenance, which is why they had performance issues.
> 
> Still, SPV sucks. Devolve it. Remove the spring from the checkvalve. Or if you still want some sort of platform, use a shorter spring.


bike was used buy the dorado was brand new. how do i devolve it, can u go in to detail..pm if u like? i dont pedal at all, i push or get lifts and then pin it all the way to the bottom, so i want it as freely moving as posible. one leg is really plush (but bottoms easy) and the other is really gushy and poopy.


----------

